# Custom Avatar Request



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll do a little deal abit like Trey B. 's with the entrance avatars. I'll just do ordinary custom avatars of any fighter you like. I'll make it that you need 150+ quality posts. 

Samples;


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

what do you want in return for them...points, rep...?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't want anything in return. But both would be much appreciated of course.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Mark Hunt
Peter Aerts
Jerome LeBanner


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

What are you going to do with three avatars?


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> What are you going to do with three avatars?


Add them to my collection. If they're too much then I'll just take the Aerts avatar.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks for the avatars!!!!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

one of arlovski would be nice man

and for his name just have it say andre...

thanks


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Here you are.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

looks awesome man. thanks. repped.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey can i get anderson silva, and for name just have "the spider" or "spider" whatever works.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Can i get a Tito Ortiz AV saying '5x Champion' on it, & "Tito" on the top or something

Also if possible, a Vanderlei one... any would be greatly appreciated, thx man :thumbsup:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, spit... I forgot about this.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks a bunch...rep...ill shoot you some points after this saturday.


----------



## SpartanElite_MX (Feb 4, 2007)

Can I get a Fedor and a Mirko avatar plz? I'll rep you


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i was wondering if you could do a GIF of Ryoto Machida fighting Hoger or Ace. Ill rep give you all my points. If you do it


----------

